# Best Gel Eye Liner Brush



## tinypinkbubbles (Aug 7, 2011)

HI everyone!

I have recently gotten into using gel eye liners(better late than ever)and am having a hard time with brushes.I actually really like the brush that comes with the L'Oreal truth eye liner;I like how hard it is.Is there a larger brush that is that stiff?Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 7, 2011)

I personally like the tiny tipped brushes like this:





I feel i get more control over where the eyeliner is going because it's not a huge brush like the angled brushes.  I can also do fine details and get the inner corners of my eyes better.


----------



## AngelWingsX (Aug 7, 2011)

I use an ecotools angled liner brush, I think it's only 3$ seperately and works fine, there's no hurt in trying it.


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Aug 7, 2011)

Honestly, I use the one that came with my Maybelline 24-hour gel liner. It's on the small side, but it's an amazing brush.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you all for answering!I have some brush shopping to do now,lol.


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 8, 2011)

Bobbi Brown. Benefit Get Bent. Sonia Kashuk.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 9, 2011)

*Bare Escentuals Slanted Liner Brush  Item # 1053446*

Got this from Sephora several months ago when I fell in love with Maybelline's new gel liner. The one that comes with it is kind of thick. I was it often, it's never lost a single bristle and the angle really helps me to put it on (I have very unsteady hands).   I'm sure there are others out there that are cheaper, but I would definitely look for one with a slanted top and a super thing bristle head.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Aug 12, 2011)

MAC 208 or one of their small angled brushes....these are my absolute favorite, I actually have 2 of them, one for my brows and one for the fluidline, and I've had them for around 5 years.


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *taliacrayon24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I use the one that came with my Maybelline 24-hour gel liner. It's on the small side, but it's an amazing brush.



I love this brush too. I have really bad vision, but of course need to take my glasses off to do my makeup, so I need to be really close to the mirror to see what I am doing. The fact that this is a small brush makes it perfect for me. Also it really is high quality, no bristles lost, just the right softness/hardness to work with gel liner, and I love the shape of it too.

The only other brush I want to try is the Sonia Kashuk bent liner. i've read so many good reviews and because it's bent the long handle won't be hitting the mirror when I'm up close to it.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 13, 2011)

DonnaJ, bent liner brushes were realllly nice for me before I had my vision surgery.  I could get up super close (my vision was something around 20/700 and 20/900...so...yeah. couldn't see a thing) and I could keep the brush handle more sideways while the brush tip applied nicely on my eyes.  I think I got mine from coastal scents, but they all function pretty much the same. I liked the bent design of it.  I could still SEE directly into the mirror while my applying hand was out of the way, too (instead of directly in front of my eye), which was nice.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 13, 2011)

I should try a bent brush...I never thought about using it with bad vision.  I'm always bending and twisting and fighting the mirrior with the brush handle lol.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bent liner brushes are the best! I made my own using an art brush and needlenose pliers, and I love the thing!


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 13, 2011)

My favorite is the Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush--it's thicker but then comes to a point so you can make a fine line or a thicker one.


----------



## jiogirl (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree, the Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush is the best. Plus it has a cap so you can take it with you without getting dirty.


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DonnaJ, bent liner brushes were realllly nice for me before I had my vision surgery.  I could get up super close (my vision was something around 20/700 and 20/900...so...yeah. couldn't see a thing) and I could keep the brush handle more sideways while the brush tip applied nicely on my eyes.  I think I got mine from coastal scents, but they all function pretty much the same. I liked the bent design of it.  I could still SEE directly into the mirror while my applying hand was out of the way, too (instead of directly in front of my eye), which was nice.



I'd love to get that vision surgery, but with two kids in college there isn't any money at the moment! lol One day... But I think even after i get the surgery I'll need glasses for reading. I have progressive lenses (like bi-focals but no line) and I don't think that surgery can fix both. I'd be happy just to have my distance vision fixed so that most of the time I don't need to wear glasses though.

With everyone agreeing on the bent liner brushes, I'll be picking that up next time I'm at Target!


----------



## Annelle (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah, I don't think you can really fix presbyopia with surgery, as it's a normal part of aging and just gets worse with older age.  But regular vision problems (myopia, astigmatism, and hyperopia) can.

My eyes were so bad, I was told about the surgery when I was a tween, and pretty much every dollar I've saved up since I was 11 went towards that surgery. (that, and basically, at 11 I was told to wait until I was 16, at 16 I was told technology learned you should wait until you're 18, at 18 I was told 21, at 21 I was told to wait until your eyes stop changing, since if you do the surgery too early, your eyes continue to mature, and basically your eyes are bad again and you've already permanently altered them.  so i got scared into waiting until I had 3 more years of static vision.  so by the time I got my surgery over 15 years later, I had a nice little savings jar saved up.)


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup, when my son was 18 we had a consultation with our eye doctor about possible surgery for him. He's mildly autistic and had a real hard time getting contacts in and out, so we gave up on that idea. The doc said the same thing, wait until he's at least 21 but probably better to wait until 24/25 for surgery. Looks like we'll have to save up for the both of us.


----------



## social-buttafly (Aug 14, 2011)

It's definitely my Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine Eye Liner. I find it has the best control. It's a bit on the pricey side, but as you know, you get what you pay for.


----------



## memoiselle (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the best gel eyeliner ever is bobbi brown's. It's long lasting and has never smudge ever!


----------



## Hellen Huynh (May 16, 2012)

Did you buy this brush online? I am looking for a brush like that.


----------

